# Adjustable dog grooming table... PLEASE HELP ME!



## groomers82

Hi there,

I have a problem finding a table... because I'll be mobile (going in and out of peoples houese) I'd like a folding table... But the height thing is a problem... Because I'm 5ft 11 i'm finding alot of them too short! 

Theres some out there which are 47x24 which is adjustable so I'm thinking that'll be ok but then my other problem is the rubber table top measurements... I'd like this to measure 30+x22+

Can anyone help me find a large adjustable folding table please haha

I know I'm asking alot but you guys are experts!

Many thanks.


----------



## Spellweaver

Is this one any good? It is height adustable up to 36" and comes in two table top sizes - either 36x24 or 47x24:

Adjustable Height Dog Grooming Table TBA (777) | Dog Products | Dog Health & Grooming | Dog Grooming Tables

Then there are these - but not sure about their measurements:

Portable Dog Grooming Table Height Adjustable - Extra 10% OFF your first order

https://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_store/Grooming_Table_Adjustable_Height_With_Wheels_p7887.html

Height adjustable grooming table - portable dog grooming tables - dog table UK


----------



## groomers82

Hi there,

The first ones perfect! I've just measured it and it fits the job nicely!

Many thanks.

Xx


----------



## Spellweaver

You're welcome - I just happened to be looking at tables and trolleys in December (the wheel came off mine at LKA and dumped all our stuff in the road ) and I remembered seeing these.


----------

